# Show Prospect...?



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hEY,

This is High Sky Hillbilly... i am thinking about showing him this year. He is a Quarab, 15.1hh and rising 10. These photoes was of him when he got pulled out of the paddock. So yeah in saying that, he looks a little bit rough :lol: . But i guess i just want to know your opinion on his conformation, and overall show prospect.. Thank you in advance 






























Just ask for more pictures :wink:


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

It's really hard to tell by the pictures. What are you planning to show him in?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Showing as in Hacking  Also Rider Class. I will update with more photoes in the next week. Thank you for your response


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Those pictures I can't really tell if he's show potential or not. To me any horse who loves his trainer is show potential with hard work.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes i agree diamonr4eva  Just wondering what you think of him, and his overall potential... Like his conformation, and appearance... He has only done Dressage and Pony Club.  

Thanks.. here are some more pictures..


















More pictures to come..


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

That last picture is a little better than most of them. To me he's a little cow hocked. I'm not really good at conformation so i'll let somebody else pass me up on that. He's a very cute horse and I think with hard work he'll be show prospect.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

The full body shot is a lot better than the first two for conformation!
Cute horse, somethings I noticed were...
His back is a bit short, and his neck is a bit long.
I'm not great at conformation yet, but I think his face is really cute. I also love his coloring.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i think his back is fine and his neck is definitely not to long. i do think that his hindquarters are a little small, from the last pic. however its just my opinion


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks mell  Yes his hindquarters are small, he defintally took after the arab side there!! :lol: . I think his back is good, i dont think its to short!! And his neck isnt long, i think its just the picture...

But thanks for your comments!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

as far as his back and neck go i think hes well put together. he does look a tiny bit small in the hindquarters but not so much that it makes him look funny  i think hes bewdiful


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Delregans Way said:


> Thanks mell  Yes his hindquarters are small, he defintally took after the arab side there!! :lol: . I think his back is good, i dont think its to short!! And his neck isnt long, i think its just the picture...
> 
> But thanks for your comments!!


no problem!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> as far as his back and neck go i think hes well put together. he does look a tiny bit small in the hindquarters but not so much that it makes him look funny i think hes bewdiful


Awww thanks! Yeh its a shame he took after the arab side, with the short hindquarters, but oh well cnt have everything!! :lol: He is gorgoues to me hehe. But yeah i will keep you guys posted how he does at his shows...  

Any more comments are most wanted 8) :lol:


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

*hey*

hey! Well what level of showjumping?? Like "A" rated shows or more like "B" rated shows?? "A" rated I dont think you could get away with him in hunters they hate to see any kind of arabs in hunters. Jumpers you could deffenitly get away with it. He looks more like a jumper anyway..He is built like one and if he is arab then I bet he goes pretty fast lol. "B" rated shows you could get him in the hunter ring since its not as high level as "A" rated.

He is really cute though!! =)


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Honestly, I think every horse has show potential! lol. 

I think your horse is lovely! lol. Handsome boy!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

I think his neck and back are fine, to be honest.

he looks a little bit over at the knee but it could just be the angle and how he was standing. I don't quite love how his neck attaches to his body, but it's fine :]

I think he would make a lovely prospect!


----------

